# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  [VB.NET] Nuova Cartella (Mass Folder Creator)

## Undocked Windy

*Hello, everyone. Second Post!

Developer's Website 
Go to the above link for more of my programs and information about them! Big thanks to Bravehost.com for letting me host my website there!

Before I give links, I want to say a few things:
~ Thanks for your support, and I really hope you/you're enjoying my program(s).
~ Please, if you're hosting my software elsewhere please inform me where and I want credit.
~ I am in NO way advertising. ALL my software is free or charge and for the benefit of people ONLY at VBForums.
~ If I'm by change breaking any rules by posting here, please inform me of said problems so I can maybe fix them, thus saving this thread's life. Thank you.
~ If you happen to find any errors in either this post of any of my programs please either PM me or post them here. All criticism is appreciated.
~ All hosting downloads have been tested and are indeed not infected with any kind of virus or spyware. This is guaranteed. Post virus scan results if you want.

Release History (Details Inside):
[Pre-Beta] v-0.1.0, v0.1.1
[iMakeIO] v0.1
[iMakeIO] v0.2
[iMakeIO] v0.3
[iMakeIO] v0.4
[iMakeIO] v0.5
[Nuova Cartella] v0.6 ~ Latest Version

This one folder contains all previous pre-beta releases and everything up until the most recent release (0.6). For some versions, there's no source code, only bits and pieces of the original source code straight from vb. In the development stage, I actually deleted most the source code, so it's all been lost except for what Ive given in this folder.

Release Archive
*

----------

